# FB. Budgie breederso of the world



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi

I just got buzzed on Facebook saying I have been accepted to join the Facebook group called "budgies/parakeets breeders of the world" I don't remember signing up to it....
Anyone else heard of this group? is it safe?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Never heard of it and it isn't something I would recommend.
Just because someone has bred budgies certainly doesn't mean they are following the best practices for doing so.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FB*

I am a budgie breeder in US and a member of the 2 official Breeders organizations BAA and ABS. They do have web sites but are in no way releated to your inquiery. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't get me wrong I would only use breeders from the budgerigar society... or word of mouth from a reputable source... but I just can't work out why I got accepted to the group if I never requested it...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you have anything about your bird on your Facebook page then they could have targeted you that way.

Remember that everything out on the internet is open to those who know how to access the information. *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FB*

there is a book called GOTCHA. It exposes the many ways our fellow humans try to manipulate/control our behavior to reflect their point of view. Elections are the most obvious example. I hate attempts to deceive others. I was brought up to understand that your word had value. Use it wisely and conserve your word for speech that lends value to others around you.

We are assailed,daily, by false patterns to follow and it is left to us to develop our fallacy meters into effective tools. Therefore I actually like it when someone approaches me with a different opinion because hopefully the issue will be researched to expose all of the options to help us make good choices.

Everyone has the potential to have an agenda. It is up to us to support it or to walk away. This "mass mind" is responsible for the behavior of mobs and the destruction they produce. The oriental approach is called the Middle Path or way which is balanced by both the heart and mind in controlling thoughts and behavior, instead of being part of the current activity the group mind is putting out Like the BORG of Star Trek. It takes focused intent for each of to perceive the true path to follow with thought and action. Each and everyone of us can make a mistake. Self honesty is the answer to own the error and proceed to correct, not cover up the result. I strongly suggest reading GOTCHA. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

I would advise caution.....Anyone can troll you on the internet and they don't always have good intentions.
I don't subscribe to Facebook for this reason.


----------

